# Total Archery Challenge



## Tennessee Western Hunter (Feb 18, 2021)

Me and a buddy are going to shoot the TAC in Tennessee is a few weeks. We are newbies, both fairly decent shooters at varying distances. What advice would you give for what we should practice to get ready?


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

Practicing at distance will help, get good out to 85 for sure, a few will be 100 plus. Try to practice from elevation shooting up and down. A cut chart may be helpful for extreme angles. Just bring extra arrows and have fun!


----------



## Tennessee Western Hunter (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks, I will have to figure out what a cut chart is lol


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

Tennessee Western Hunter said:


> Thanks, I will have to figure out what a cut chart is lol


Basically a ballistic calculator for drops. A real good rangefinder will probably get you there as well. Like the Luepold Fulldraw 4. You put in weight and speed of your arrow and it does the work. Great tool, in general a bow rangefinder with angle compensation will probably get you close enough.


----------



## Tennessee Western Hunter (Feb 18, 2021)

thanks


----------



## tsmith167 (Feb 7, 2021)

This will be the second year for me. I have been practicing consistency at 50yrds with over 25 shots consecutively. There are some tight shots depending on which course you shoot. After walking and shooting at multiple targets you have a tendency to let your form relax and that is when you explode an arrow off the rocks. On one of the courses 2 years ago the last shot was at I believe a deer in front of a cliff. You had to shoot between 2 large rock to hit the vitals. Needless to say there was a plie of arrows at that target. I went with 2 dozen arrows and came back with 18 for the weekend. It is a lot of fun. I am also going to the 7 Springs in PA this year.


----------



## Tennessee Western Hunter (Feb 18, 2021)

lol, I am going to take 12 arrows and if I run out so be it!


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Tennessee Western Hunter said:


> Me and a buddy are going to shoot the TAC in Tennessee is a few weeks. We are newbies, both fairly decent shooters at varying distances. What advice would you give for what we should practice to get ready?


Wearing a flat bill cap and using a 70L multi day pack to carry your arrows is a pre req.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Depends on which course you shoot...

There is a small group of AT members heading to the shoot at 7-Springs. It’s always fun, I’m not going this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

conservewild said:


> Wearing a flat bill cap and using a 70L multi day pack to carry your arrows is a pre req.


Lol


----------



## MeatMuffinsNC (Aug 14, 2019)

conservewild said:


> Wearing a flat bill cap and using a 70L multi day pack to carry your arrows is a pre req.


Hilarious! I just learned about TAC and was watching videos on YouTube of the event in Park City last night. My wife even pointed out the fact that all the dudes apparently came out of the same mold. Flat bill, tight tshirt, varying lengths of beard, Kifaru pack, Crispi boots, etc.


----------



## Dillon Mahr (Sep 4, 2020)

t35henry said:


> Basically a ballistic calculator for drops. A real good rangefinder will probably get you there as well. Like the Luepold Fulldraw 4. You put in weight and speed of your arrow and it does the work. Great tool, in general a bow rangefinder with angle compensation will probably get you close enough.


I am going to have to take a look at these. That is a nice feature.


----------



## thebeefybuck (Jan 18, 2019)

I have shot TAC for three years. I live in Utah and have shot snowbird twice and snow basin last year. This shoot is designed to test you. Bring extra arrows. Practice shooting up and down extreme angles and distance shots. Last year at snow basin the first shot was 74 yards at a downward slope. I broke an arrow there as I got into my head. Great way to start out. Lol. Biggest thing, have fun! If you are shooting archery and it isn't fun anymore it is time to put down the bow. 

Also, I don't wear a flat brimmed hat or am super muscular. Who ever made the park city and snow bird videos only hangs out with those people as well. I am short and fat and I still had a great time. Doing Park City and Snowbird this year. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

I shot the San Antonio shoot Friday and I’m going out again tomorrow.

wear something bright. It’s very tempting to be all camo or at least wear tan olive or gray (most of my wardrobe) but I wore a red T-shirt. My group was thankful I did as I stood about halfway down range while they pulled my arrow and looked for theirs in the bushes j/k. This course was dense with low vegetation and the group in front of us started shooting at a target while the group in front of them was still down range looking for arrows.

heard a lot of “WTFwas that???” “or hey ARs3 H0LE watch it!” Being yelled around the course also, guess it wasn’t the only instance of that.

it was about 3x more crowded than my last time out 2 years ago. I’m guessing lots of new shooters who don’t know etiquette/ what to look for. I’m wearing a neon green long sleeve shirt tomorrow


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

mjduct said:


> I shot the San Antonio shoot Friday and I’m going out again tomorrow.
> 
> wear something bright. It’s very tempting to be all camo or at least wear tan olive or gray (most of my wardrobe) but I wore a red T-shirt. My group was thankful I did as I stood about halfway down range while they pulled my arrow and looked for theirs in the bushes j/k. This course was dense with low vegetation and the group in front of us started shooting at a target while the group in front of them was still down range looking for arrows.
> 
> ...


I shoot tac in a guillie suit good practice for actual hunting.


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

conservewild said:


> I shoot tac in a guillie suit good practice for actual hunting.


I totally hear you. I’m all about testing gear when you can. Learn it’s limits and your limits. I’ve been wearing some new kenetrek hardscrabble steel toe boots. Not the best hikers, but it’s a good opportunity to break them in a few miles at a time before using them for 12+ Hours a day at work. After hiking around Friday and using them to prep 2 rent houses for new tenants today, they still have a ways to go before they will be all day ready.

Just be careful, maybe tie some flagging tape or a bright bandana into the strings on your back. You never know what knucklehead is around you.

I’m gonna wear neon green and those new Sitka range pants tomorrow. Gonna piss off everyone!



Maybe a Mathews hat while shooting my Prime bow too??? I gotta check all the boxes!

no flat hat here... I’m too old for that.


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

conservewild said:


> Wearing a flat bill cap and using a 70L multi day pack to carry your arrows is a pre req.


I’m going to the event in MI and will probably be wearing a Hawaiian shirt and Bermuda shorts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

sjanderson117 said:


> I’m going to the event in MI and will probably be wearing a Hawaiian shirt and Bermuda shorts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am revising my comment that was pre range pant now the 70L pack will still be used but only to carry a 1L spare hydration bladder the arrows will be very very awkwardly protruding out of everyone’s pocket hip quiver.


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

What rangefinder is everyone taking/has taken? I’m in the market for a new one and the wife won me a 200 dollar scheels gift card. It’s between a vortex ranger or leupold full draw 4. I know everything tells me the full draw 4 is better but I’m not sure I’m willing to spend the extra 150 dollars. I don’t think I need all that ballistic stuff and I don’t like that it only has a 2 year warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a 12 year old Nikon. I’ve been playing with lots of them. I borrowed the fulldraw 4 from leupold booth at TAC. It was decent, but I ended up buying a Leica to replace the Nikon.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Been goin for last few years to MT and UT. Most important thing is to figure out what the bet is between u and ur friends. Second is just relax and have fun. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## tsmith167 (Feb 7, 2021)

sjanderson117 said:


> What rangefinder is everyone taking/has taken? I’m in the market for a new one and the wife won me a 200 dollar scheels gift card. It’s between a vortex ranger or leupold full draw 4. I know everything tells me the full draw 4 is better but I’m not sure I’m willing to spend the extra 150 dollars. I don’t think I need all that ballistic stuff and I don’t like that it only has a 2 year warranty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leupold has a loner program at TAC so you could try out the full draw 4 before you buy it. Though I don't think you will be sorry you spent the extra. Everything I have Leupold I love.


----------



## sjanderson117 (Nov 14, 2019)

tsmith167 said:


> Leupold has a loner program at TAC so you could try out the full draw 4 before you buy it. Though I don't think you will be sorry you spent the extra. Everything I have Leupold I love.


Has anyone had a leupold fail after the warranty? What do they do for you? I’d hate to spend that money and it only lasts like 3 years.

How does that loaner program work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordn562 (Jan 26, 2021)

Im going to park city utah event this year, it will be my first time at TAC, flights rooms and rental car all booked just waiting for the days to creep by haha


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

sjanderson117 said:


> Has anyone had a leupold fail after the warranty? What do they do for you? I’d hate to spend that money and it only lasts like 3 years.
> 
> How does that loaner program work?
> 
> ...


Just go to leupold booth and chek out the loaner for the day. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

